# Decorative cat fountains?



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm looking for a water fountain to encourage my cats to drink more water, and I kinda just want one, lol. 

I've seen some on sites like Etsy, but they are sooo pricey! Here's an example of one I love










I would start looking at just regular fountains, but I'm not sure they would be safe for cats to drink? I don't know what kind of filters and stuff should be in place.

Anyways, has anyone had any luck in finding something similar?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I keep thinking that's should be my next big craft project. A lovely big old vase/planter that I've turned into an epic water fountain for the cats. I could put it in the corner of the dining room and it'll be pretty and functional for them......

Maybe something like this (except with a little area that would form a spot for them to drink):

FH09FEB_INFOUN_01


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If you get a fountain that is intended for decorative purposes, you need to be sure that the glazes used on the pottery are safe for drinking. Many are not...


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Also, if you decide to try a pricey one be sure you can return it easily without getting stuck for expensive shipping return charges if you're not sure your cats like them. None of the three cats I have now like fountains and won't drink out of them, although my boy I lost in October loved them. He also loved drinking out of sink taps though, and none of these three do that either.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The etsy site that sells the one pictured in the original post just had a giveaway on Hauspanther. I really hope I win, because that guy's fountains are very cool. And he uses all quality materials and food grade glazes.

Put it on your "gifts to give myself" list. Instead of nice shoes or an e-reader or a day of shopping or however you normally treat yourself, put down the cash for a fountain.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Just remember that putting them in your house may make you want to pee all of the time. 
Or maybe that is just me.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

NebraskaCat said:


> The etsy site that sells the one pictured in the original post just had a giveaway on Hauspanther. I really hope I win, because that guy's fountains are very cool. And he uses all quality materials and food grade glazes.


HOW have I never heard of this site before?! They have awesome stuff!!

And I will have to watch his page. I'm dying for one that has more of a brass pipe outlet instead of the leaf, but haven't seen one for a while.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Glad someone mentioned the food grade glaze... I don't know that I would have thought of that when I started this project (going to do it this summer for sure!).

I'll have to amend how I go about this project...


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Any future pet fountain I get I would make sure that the motor (i.e. the impeller) is an off-the-shelf, easy-to-replace part. Cat hair, dirt, and other debris eventually makes it past the best filtration.

My Whisker city fountain impeller just quit on me after a little over a year of use. I've switched to a passive gravity water feeder for now, until I find a fountain I know will last in the long term.


----------

